# Ford NAA Transmission full plug location.



## John C. Posey (Jul 5, 2019)

I pretty sure I over-filled the transmission when I changed the oil. 
I don't have my books or my memory and don't know where the check bolt/plug is.
Embarrassing but True.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

John, there should be a dipstick on the right side of the transmission housing.


----------



## John C. Posey (Jul 5, 2019)

There is. I thought that was for checking the Hydraulics Level. so, it was there right in front of me and I didn't know it. DUD on me.

I remember a ?Mechanic? removing the bottom bolt of a round plate but didn't know why. What was he looking for?


----------

